# Leg mites/mange



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never heard of such a thing....subbing.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Would an insecticide livestock dust not work?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think 'leg' mites are any different from mites found elsewhere on a horse, they just hide in the feathers better.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Im having this problem also. I have been told to worm my horse with Ivermectin, and to repeat every 5-7 days for 3 rounds. 
I've heard of using frontline but wasn't sure how much to use, how did your vet tell you to use it, and is it the spray on frontline or the drops that you put on the back of the neck?


----------



## mink (Dec 9, 2011)

*leg mites*

Hi,

Actually you apply the frontline to the affected area once a week. Make sure you wear rubber gloves. I had success applying Ivermectin liguid once a week , as well as worming with Ivermectin as your vet suggested. I understand that this problem is worse in winter when the mites burrow into the hair and under the skin. I use mineral oil in between the ivermectine just to soothe the area and theoretically it helps suffocate the mites. Not sure about that, but they have cleared up. Oh also we shaved the feathers so that it was easier to get into the skin with the treatment.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you tried sprinkling the legs with sevin dust?


----------



## mink (Dec 9, 2011)

*leg mites*

I haven't tried sevin. Is that the pesticide you use on vegetables?

Oh I forgot, the other thing I've been told is to feed garlic and eventually the mites won't want anything to do with the horse. I've also been told that you can't use garlic indefinitly because it can cause anemia...So we've been feeding garlic for about 4 months now and that may be helping also..


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Neem oil!

Buy a bottle of pure neem oil, and scrub that into her feathers. 
After a week, repeat and after that mix 5 ml of neem with 3 ml liquid shampoo and add 1 litre of hot water and wash the feather with that. You can wash the horse all over with the same solution to keep the flies away. (It will also keep fleas and ticks off you dogs if you do the same to them) 
The only problem is that neem stinks but the smell does wear away after an hour or so!

The other thing to do is to worm with an Ivermectin based wormer. That will kill the mites.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

I've also heard to use Pin-sol for mites, apply directly to legs. If legs are real bad with raw skin cut it with water, I think it burns but of course my horse can't tell me.  but it seems to irrated the raw skin if full strength.


----------

